# szalonellenzék



## arlett

Sziasztok!

Mit jelent szerintetek a _szalonellenzék_ szó? A szalon az Arcanum értelmező szótár szerint sem nagyon jelent semmi mást, csak társalgó helyiséget, butikot. Az interneten keresgélve sem találtam sokat.
A szóösszetételeknél felsorolja a szalonkommunista szót, de már ebben sem vagyok biztos, hogy mit jelent. Felsorol több összetett szót is, de ott nincs semmilyen átvitt értelme (szalonzene, szalontükör, kalapszalon stb.).

Múltkor a Telex használta egyébként a szót, és fel is figyeltem rá, mert egyébként előtte nem láttam, hallottam soha. 

_A szalonellenzéki Igazságos Oroszország párt elnöke, Szergej Mironov például idegengyűlölő frázisoktól hemzsegő nyilatkozatot adott ki, melyben az orosz bevándorlási rendszer hibájára vezette vissza az etnikai-vallási feszültségeket._

Igazából csak az a tippem, hogy a szalon amolyan "dísz" vagy "báb" vagy ilyesmit jelent ha valami politikával kapcsolatos főnév követi (ellenzék, kommunista)? De ez is csak az ottani viszonyokat ismerve gondolom.
Köszi.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia!

Igen, én is úgy gondolom körülbelül, mint te. Esetleg még "nem igazi", "látszat"...
Tehát úgy néznek ki, mintha "ellenzék" lennének, de igazából semmit nem tesznek, ami egy "igazi" ellenzéktől elvárható lenne. (Tényleges - esetleg még szögesen ellentétes - pártprogram nélküliek, csak "dísznek vannak"... De itt vigyázni kell, mert amit az egyik párt állít a másikról, az már politikai kérdés, lehet, hogy semmi köze a valósághoz. Szóval jelen esetben a többségi kormánypárt kellene, hogy meghatározza, hogy ezalatt mit ért igazából. Valószínűleg, póriasan, "mű" ellenzéket.)

Az értelmező szótárban van olyan, hogy szalon vicc (amit egyébként így még nem hallottam: szalon_képes_ viccet már igen), de annak a meghatározása (= az illemet nem sértő...) is idevághat.


----------



## arlett

Igen-igen, én is hasonlóra gondoltam, csak az zavart, hogy a szalon szónak semmilyen olyan jelentését nem találom, ami passzol ide (a kollégáim is megkérdeztem, de ők se tudják, mit jelent, csak találgattunk). Nem lehet valami idegen eredetű, valami fura fordítással? De ott sem jut eszembe semmi.
A szalon viccet is néztem, de ott nem tűnt úgy, hogy lenne többlet jelentése. Amíg nem írtad a kommentet, azt hittem volna, az csak egy “úri” vicc.


----------



## numerator

A szalonkommunista ugyebár olyan kommunista volt, aki társadalmi helyzeténél fogva leginkább úri szalonokban forgott, és a homár és kaviár fölött folytatott társalgásban hangoztatta az osztályharc és proletárdiktatúra eszméit.

Itt is valami ilyesmit képzelek el - valakit, aki névleg ellenzéki, de valójában a fennálló rezsim haszonélvezője. De ha a cikk egyéb részeiből nem derül ki pontosabban, mire utal a szerző, akkor ez nem valami szerencsés szóképzés...


----------



## arlett

numerator said:


> A szalonkommunista ugyebár olyan kommunista volt, aki társadalmi helyzeténél fogva leginkább úri szalonokban forgott, és a homár és kaviár fölött folytatott társalgásban hangoztatta az osztályharc és proletárdiktatúra eszméit.



Érdekes, bele se gondoltam hogy itt is "szó szerinti" a jelentése, de akkor lehet az -ellenzék utótaggal is. Viszont a kontextusba nem annyira illik a látszat ellenzék, aki valójában nem az - itt valódinak tűnik, bár ugye nem ismerem a viszonyokat.

_A szalonellenzéki Igazságos Oroszország párt elnöke, Szergej Mironov például idegengyűlölő frázisoktól hemzsegő nyilatkozatot adott ki, melyben az orosz bevándorlási rendszer hibájára vezette vissza az etnikai-vallási feszültségeket (az elkövetők néhány hónapja érkeztek Tádzsikisztánból, és álltak be önkéntesnek az orosz hadseregbe), és bevándorlási moratóriumot követelt a tádzsikokra. _(Telex)


----------

